# Vampire Count Tactic Central



## Evil Pickled Eggs (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread is for all the Vampire Count players that have some effective Tactics for Vampire counts and would like to share them with others that play Vampire Counts. If you fell you need to prove that it works use a game experience that you won. :so_happy:


----------

